# 1904 Clacton



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Has anybody got a picture/photo/postcard/image of the 1904 Great Eastern Railway steamer "Clacton" they they would be prepared to exchange or otherwise?

Rgds
NT


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Neville

Sorry, I don't have a picture of the Clacton just a drawing taken from one of Duncan Haws Merchant Fleets series

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Neville - for what it's worth, I seem to remember that in the 50's and 60's an oil painting of the 'Clacton' was one of several similar paintings that hung in the ticket office/waiting room of Dovercourt Bay railway station. These were painted by an artist in the Hook of Holland and today are very collectible.
I have no idea what actually happened to the paintings although it is just possible that they are still owned by whatever company now operates the Harwich service. A tentative enquiry to them might just elict a response!
Kind regards
Peter4447


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks to both,

I'm after the picture to fill a gap in a personal collection.

The search continues

All the best
NT


----------

